# Brit Awards 09



## Vespiform (Feb 18, 2009)

Full of more shit. Anyone care to disagree?, Duffy won pretty much everything and Simon Pegg turned up.

Anyway, talk about it here.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 18, 2009)

lol awards


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 18, 2009)

If Elbow won something, then it's fine.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah they did, forgot what though. Yay, Simon Pegg.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 19, 2009)

Was I the only one who went 'who the fuck are Florence and the Machine'?


----------



## Minish (Feb 19, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> Was I the only one who went 'who the fuck are Florence and the Machine'?


Nope. :/

Actually, I went like that to most of them.

BUT! Girls Aloud won an award! :D Finally!


----------

